# Just for fun...seed ID



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

This is just for fun to see how many people pay attention to seeds. ( I normally DON'T...I just happended to find this particular one fun to play with. )

So, the first clue is: it's a plant that will grow in an aquarium...submerged.  If no one guesses it in a couple days, I'll post another clue.

The numbers you see are in inches, and the lines between are in 10ths of an inch. The hand lens is a 10x (last pic is through that lens) but I don't know the zoom on the camera.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Cyperus helferi? (did I spell that correctly? I don't have a key that includes that species...)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, not a Cyperus. (I guess that counts as a clue.)

I just looked that up though and the seeds do look surprisingly similar.
Seed images of Cyperus for those interested:

__
https://flic.kr/p/4252652935
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/WEEDS/smallflower_umbrella_sedge.html

C'mon folks...no answer is a bad one...and for every wrong answer, I'll try to post a pic of that plant's seed.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

ludwigia


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Najas


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

ACK!!! I am so sorry about not getting back here lately. 

Anyway, it's not a ludwigia or najas. Hang tight...I'm gonna look for seed pics and then post more clues.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Here are some links to pics of Ludwigia and Najas seeds:

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=LUAL2&photoID=lual2_009_ahp.tif

http://plants.usda.gov/java/imageGa...eSelect=all&cite=all&viewsort=15&sort=sciname

Okay, time for another clue:
...will grow submersed in an aquarium...and actually produces seeds submerged. Those who grow it may normally find fruit structures actively growing on this plant.. 

(BTW, I'll be more on-the-ball about checking back as well.  )


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Another clue for today...with a recap:

-grows submerged in an aquarium
-will produce seed submerged

-and it's fairly common in the hobby

If no one still guesses it...my next clue will be what the fruiting structure actually looks like (photo)


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

anubius


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe an _Aponogeton_?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Not_ Anubais _or _Aponogeton_. I could not find pics of seeds for those...but here's 2 clues in 1 to help some more. A picture plus a description that should help narrow this down. 

This is the photo of the fruit and flowering structure. (The light-ish thin band in the middle is not really part of it...that's where I pinched it on accident, so ignore that if you see it...kinda hard to make out). This was pinched at the base of the fruit/ovary where it attaches to the STEM of the plant. Also, you will notice that the ovary is not perfectly rounded, but has angles.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For the next clue (if needed) I'll post a pic of a leaf. But I'll wait until after the long weekend. 
And for any of you that have grown this and recognize that fruit...feel free to post more clues if you don't want to name it just yet.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm going to take a guess of a _Hygrophilia_ sp. I have no idea which one, but i'd wager something large and easy to flower / fruit like _Hygrophilia corymbosa 'Augustifolia'_. (I thought about a _Bacopa_ or _Ludwigia_, but the fruiting pod seems too big... but i really have no idea as i'm so not a biologist... lol)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The easy to flower/fruit part is right on, but I'm not sure if Hygro will do it submerged. At any rate, it's not a _Hygrophilia_. You are also correct about it not being a _Bacopa_ or _Ludwigia_ based on the pod.

I can't resist another clue: Jeffyfunk, the type of Hygro you suggested...what do its leaves look like?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

_Blyxa japanica_... I had this plant a long time ago and I believe I recall it blooming underwater. And it's a stem plant (even if it doesn't look like one...).


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

JeffyFunk said:


> _Blyxa japanica_... I had this plant a long time ago and I believe I recall it blooming underwater. And it's a stem plant (even if it doesn't look like one...).


 :mod: :cheer2: DING DING DING DING DING! :cheer2: :mod:

YES! It's _Blyxa japonica_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=123&category=genus&spec=Blyxa

You are the winner of a.....trophy emoticon! :first:


----------

